# Potting about



## Stitch147 (Sep 19, 2021)

I thought I'd try something different today apart from rock painting. I thought I'd do a flower pot. Never done one before and I'm really happy with the end result. Might do some more now.


----------



## helli (Sep 19, 2021)

A few years back, I had an artistic friend with lots of nieces and nephews. He was expected to buy them all Christmas presents but he couldn’t afford much. So he bought a load of flower pots, painted them, bought some sunflower seeds and got his niece and nephews into a sunflower growing competition. They loved it, and their uncle. And he didn’t break the bank.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 19, 2021)

I've already had a friend from work message me asking to do her 2 sets of pots (small, medium and large) as Christmas presents for her sister and daughter. So I might earn some spending money doing something I enjoy.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 19, 2021)

They are lovely Stitch


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 22, 2021)

Started a sunflower themed pot today.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 26, 2021)

Done a Christmas themed pot today.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 29, 2021)

First Disney themed pot done today inspired by the film Up!


----------



## mage 1 (Sep 29, 2021)

They are lovely


----------



## zuludog (Sep 29, 2021)

They're nice & well done! 
Search YT for 'Meanqueen Superscrimper' you might find some of her arty videos interesting


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 30, 2021)

Done a simple little cat design pot last night.
I've got several orders from people at work now. It's not gonna be enough to give up the day job on, but it's earning a bit of extra spending money.


----------



## Bloden (Sep 30, 2021)

Fantastic @Stitch147 !!! I love them all.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 2, 2021)

I love these x


----------



## Pattidevans (Oct 2, 2021)

How lovely they are!!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 2, 2021)

They are all fabulous


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 6, 2021)

Don’t worry Stitch, I won’t tell the Inland Revenue. They look superb.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 10, 2021)

Here's the Disney pot I done during todays zoom meeting.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 10, 2021)

And the caterpillar one I done this morning.


----------



## mage 1 (Oct 10, 2021)

Stitch147 said:


> View attachment 18639View attachment 18640View attachment 18641


They are lovely


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 11, 2021)

Another disney themed pot done for a work friend.


----------



## Sharron1 (Oct 11, 2021)

Stitch147 said:


> Another disney themed pot done for a work friend.
> View attachment 18777View attachment 18778View attachment 18779View attachment 18780View attachment 18781


They are lovely.  I wish I had half as much talent .If I attempted anything like that it would be such a mess.It's so neat.


----------



## Deleted member 33972 (Oct 11, 2021)

Really lovely


----------



## Zoombie (Oct 12, 2021)

Wow! Those are fantastic! Are you selling them on-line? If not you should…and put the link on here!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 14, 2021)

A large pot today painted with 4 different Christmas images.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 24, 2021)

Donald Duck themed pot done today.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 31, 2021)

Mini pots done for a friend's table at Christmas.


----------



## mage 1 (Oct 31, 2021)

Stitch147 said:


> Mini pots done for a friend's table at Christmas.
> View attachment 18977View attachment 18978View attachment 18979View attachment 18980View attachment 18981


They look amazing x


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 21, 2021)

I done a virtual Christmas fayre on Facebook a few week ago and got a few orders for my pots. One set I was asked to do was a family of cartoon police officers. A ladies friends are both police officers and their little boy wants to be one too. She's just been and collected them. Hope they like them.


----------



## mage 1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Stitch147 said:


> I done a virtual Christmas fayre on Facebook a few week ago and got a few orders for my pots. One set I was asked to do was a family of cartoon police officers. A ladies friends are both police officers and their little boy wants to be one too. She's just been and collected them. Hope they like them.
> View attachment 19183View attachment 19184View attachment 19185View attachment 19186View attachment 19187View attachment 19188


----------

